# Woher weis man oder wie testet man ob die geschrieben XML stimmt?



## babuschka (24. Jan 2010)

Hallo Community,
wie kann man denn eigentlich testen, ob die XML + DTD etc. so richtig sind? Ich Programmiere XML mit Netbeans. Mit Netbeans kann man z.b. testen (die Fehler anzeigen lassen), wenn man Java programmiert. Aber ich will jetzt nun das selbe für XML machen lassen. Geht das überhaupt, dass ich die Fehler die die XML enthält anzeigen lassen kann? Bitte um Antwort. Vielen Dank!


----------



## miwoe (25. Jan 2010)

Ich kenne jetzt Netbeans nicht, nur Eclipse, aber für Netbeans  gibt es sicherlich auch XML-Editoren, die well-formedness und DTD/Schema- Validierung können.


----------



## Atze (25. Jan 2010)

muss das denn direkt in nb sein? also externe editoren (z.b. xmlWriter) können das, dort gibts ne validate funktion.


----------



## babuschka (26. Jan 2010)

ich hab die Validation gefunden  vielen Dank


----------

